#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Een raar eind voor een serieus request einde.

## samir 1977

Dit is een verhaal verzonnen door mij. En gaat over mijn favoriete hoofdpersoon Annalies. Ze werkt nu bij de gemeente en heeft een probleem. 


Annalies werkt in het gemeetehuis. Het is winter en tijd voor serieus request. Op het gemeente wordt elk jaar de kachel uitgedaan, eerst had Annalies geprobeerd om thuis te blijven maar dit mocht niet thuis werken. Annalies had het nu het opgelost met een dik blauw wollen vest. Haar dikke bontsjaal en bontjas. Om de voeten dikke bontlaarsen. Ze zal niet weten dat ze na 2 clinten mee liep naar buiten en in een auto stapte. Dat de laatste client annalies gevangen zou gaan nemen. Hij had ruzie met Annalies en als eens gedreigd haar te ontvoeren. Annalies was niet bang en had haar dikke bontjas achter haar stoel hangen.

----------


## samir 1977

De jongen zag Annalies al lopen fotografeerde haar een paar keer. En deze foto''s apte haar door aan de chauffeur in het busje. 1tje was zelfs met haar bontjas aan want ze had net pauze gehad en was wezen lopen om warm te blijven. Ze gaat eraan schreef hij. Annalies was zich niet van bewust dat ze die middag gevangen genomen zou gaan worden en maar wist dat ze deze jongen een boete moest geven van 50 procent. Verschillende collega's hadden al gevraagd of ze erbij moesten zitten maar Annalies had dat geweigerd. Ze was nu wel lekkerder en intersanter door die warme kleren maar ja. Er zou toch niks gebeuren.

----------


## samir 1977

Dan roept Annalies hem op. Ze gaat in een soort wit verhoorkamer zitten en heeft haar bontjas om de stoel hangen. Wat ze niet weet in de tas zit een geweer, hij gaat Annalies bedreigen.

Spannend he?

----------


## samir 1977

Niemand hield hun verder in de gaten. Ze praten even en als Annalies zit wil hij stukken uit de tas halen maar haalt een pistool en dwingt Annalies haar vest uit te trekken en haar jas hierheen te gooien. Annalies zegt dat hij er weinig mee opschiet en ontdoet zich van haar blauwe vest en geeft der bontjas. Staan jij met gezicht naar de muur. Hij controleert haar en bind haar polsen met een riempje vast. Hij houdt haar bontjas vast en doet de vest over de armen. Als ze weglopen heeft niemand in de gaten dat annalies geboeid is. En niemand vind vreemd dat hij Annalies haar bontjas draagt. Ze gaan met haar pasje door de medewerkers ingang en dan fluit ie 2 keer. Er komt een busje. Annalies gooien ze in de kofferbak van het busje en in het busje worden de enkels geboeid en krijgt ze een balletje door de mond. Annalies ontvoeren ze. Ze heeft voor vertrek gedwongen netjes alle boetes verwijderd.
Niemand weet dat annalies ontvoerd word.

----------


## samir 1977

Annalies wordt verzien van een blinddoek en werkt mee en ligt in de auto, haar bontjas en vest hebben ze voorin. In de auto wordt ze vastgebonden. We zullen eens zien hoe jij reageert met kortingen. Hij is boos op haar en daarom ontvoerd ie haar ook uit het kantoor. Niemand in het gemeentehuis heeft door dat ze gevangen genomen is.

----------


## samir 1977

Annalies had het koud haar wollen trui kwam veel lucht door. Plotseling werd ze losgemaakt. Trek je vest en jas aan. Annalies lied dit geen 2 keer zeggen. Haar vest werdt met de bovenste knoop vastgemaakt en de bontjas met 3. Hierna gingen de handen weer boven haar hoofd vast. Al je kleren eis ik straks op. Ter compensantie van de boetes. Annalies schrok.

----------


## samir 1977

Dan stopt het busje en ze doen de achterklep open en trekken Annalies eruit. Ze duwen haar een oude loods en duwen haar voort. Annalies huilt, ben ik nu echt ontvoerd en moet ik strak al me kleren uit? Ze had veel kleren aan vanwege serieus omdat de kachel uit was. Daarom was ze extra interessant om ontvoerd te worden. Elke keer krijgt ze een duw doorlopen jij. Dan mag eindelijk de skibril af. Ze ziet een witte muur een fototoestel een lamp en een podium. Ga op de podium staan dan zet ik je op de foto. De man zette het lichaam precies zoals hij het hebben wilt en dat lied annalies toe. 1tje van vooraanzicht zijkant en achteren. Dit was zo gepiept. Hierna liep ze naar een oud bureau. Als je straks los komt trek je je kleren uit en legt ze op het bureau fauw ze dan netjes op.

----------


## samir 1977

Annalies mocht haar blinddoek af. Moest ze zich uitkleden in deze kou. Ze kreeg het tegen en begon haar bontjas los te maken. Eerst linker mauw dan de rechter mauw eruit en legde de jas op het bureau neer. Ze knoopte de jas dicht en legde deze op het bureau neer. Hierna begon ze het vest los te maken. Nadat deze uit was legde ze deze op de jas neer. De jas en vest waren opgevouwen. Hierna ging de wollen trui uit en de shirt. Daarna de laarsen en sokken. De lichte spijkerbroek en pyjama broek al haar kleren waren netjes opgevouwen. Annalies weende. Nu nog een shirt en ze ging staan om vastgebonden te worden. Ze had nog een zwarte bh en slip aan. Al haar kleren waren in beslag genomen. Ga op die kruk zitten. Ze schrok en zei geen nee. Ze kreeg een schort voor. En lok voor lok werd haar bruine lange haar verwijderd. Annalies huilde. Nu was ze naakt en kaal. Ben ik nu niet genoeg gestraft. Neeh zijn de man. Jij moet ze vast.

----------


## samir 1977

Nadat de tondeuse het werk gedaan had en Annalies huilend vroeg of ze nu weg vroeg de man hoe oud ze was. Ze huilde en langzaam maken ze Annalies kaler. Ik ben 18 jaar zei ze.Ze knipten het bhtje door. Je gaat zo naakt op de foto en dan eens zien. Annalies snikte en deed het slipje uit. Ze kreeg een leren riempje om haar nek. Deze werd goed strak aangesnoerd. Slavinnen moet dat hebben. Haar hoofd werd strak vastgemaakt ze kon hem niet meer bewegen. Dit deed pijn. Er komt straks een man en die gaat jouw keuren. Bij goedkeuring verkoop ik jouw aan hem. Hij moet haar arm elk aan een kant naast haar hoofd vast. Haar benen moest ook wijdbeens. Ze zat strak en wachten af. Ze zag hoe haar kleren bekeken werd en het haar netjes bij elkaar lag. Annalies had zich eerst braaf laten fotograferen en elk lok haar laten noteren. Annalies kreeg een touw over haar bosten getrokken. Ze verging van de pijn en hoopte dat de man haar zou gaan kopen. Niemand zou herkennen dat het Annalies was.

----------


## samir 1977

Daar stond Annalies dan. Geen hoofdhaar en kleren mee. Ze was stond tegen een witte muur aan en had een strakke balletje in de mond. De benen zaten wijd uit elkaar. Ze zag dat haar kleren op een bureau lagen opgevouwen. Annalies huilde want het balletje zat strak in de mond. Een camera stond op haar gericht, annalies huilde.

----------


## samir 1977

Daar stond annalies haar hoofdhaar lag op het bureau plus de opgevouwen kleren. Ze vonden het een mooie buit. Annalies had dag en nacht een vele lamp op haar. Er kwam een man binnen. Heb je haar ontvoerd, mooie dame. Hij mete de omtrek van Annalies haar hoofd en knipte en zei mooi. Mond open jij. Annalies deed wat haar gevraagd werdt. Onderkaak prima bovenkaak even een balkje en dan prima voor verkoop. Lengte van haar hals en Breede van schouders. wauw was het antwoord. Hierna de voorgevel. Annalies haar borsten was ie onder de indruk.

----------


## samir 1977

Dan bekijkt hij de bekken en de rug van Annalies. Hoeveel moet je kosten vroeg hij aan die man. 2500 euro zegt ie. Dan kan ik me schulden. Hij bevoeld annalies haar schouderbladen en zegt wat voor werk doet ze. Amtenaar, mooi dus licht werk en dus mooie lichaam. De borsten ondergaan ook een bedoeling. 2500 euro is goed. Hij doet Annalies een riempje om haar nek met een gesp en voetboeien om. Dan wel gekleed. Prima zegt de ontvoerder. En gooit de kleren naar hem toe. Annalies neemt plaats in de kooi naakt.

----------


## samir 1977

Annalies trekt huilend al haar kleren weer aan. Ze is verkracht door haar clint en ontvoerd. En nu ook nog verkocht. Dan als de bontjas aan is gaat ze braaf door de knien en doet de handen achter haar rug. De handelaar bind haar handen met touwen vast. Zo schat we gaan eens zien wat jij waard bent. Hij doet haar ook nog een zak over het hoofd en neemt haar mee. Ben ik nu echt een verkoopstuk en niks meer. De man glundert als hij met annalies loopt. Hij betast haar wel tig keer en zegt wel 100 keer dat iets moois heeft gekocht, een mooie slavin genaamd Annalies. Hij maakt met zijn mobiel foto's van haar en verstuurd deze. Ik heb jouw goedkoop kunnen kopen.

----------


## samir 1977

Annalies loopt braaf achter de man aan ze heeft al haar kleren aangetrokken en is nu een slavin. Ze huilt, ze lopen het bos in. Annalies loopt weer achter een paard. Ze heeft een blinddoek voor en draagt een balletje in de mond en de handen voor vast. Ze heeft pijn in haar lichaam en bloed een beetje. Daarvoor heeft ze een stop in der kut gekregen. Deze doet pijn bij het wandelen. Annalies vinden ze mooi.

----------

